# Karate stuff breaking clip



## yipman_sifu (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is some of the tough Karate people breaking stuff.

http://www.compfused.com/directlink/1167/


----------



## splazzatch (Feb 7, 2006)

I was once at a tournament and saw a black belt break a coconut.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2006)

I always enjoy breaking done right.
terry


----------

